# Any idea what body fat I am please?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting mixed readings with digital and normal calipers.Any guesses would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

9


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

9 is what I'm aiming for so I hope so lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I would say you are 9% - 10% mate.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

looking alright to me!

i'd be rather proud of that.

10% max for the record


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Personally 12% but a front torso picture in that light isn't the best


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

9-10%. Your in good shape fella.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would say around 10-11%


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 151617
> Getting mixed readings with digital and normal calipers.Any guesses would be appreciated.Thanks


11%

what's your weight & height?

lean bulk the fcuk out for the win


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I' 5'11 and first thing this morning I was at 182lbs/13 stone.I want to get to about 9% if I'm not already there and then do a slow lean bulk up to about 14 stone atm.I was 15 stone when I started cutting 3 months ago.Don't ever wanna be over 12% again.Thanks for all the comments,appreciate it.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I' 5'11 and first thing this morning I was at 182lbs/13 stone.I want to get to about 9% if I'm not already there and then do a slow lean bulk up to about 14 stone atm.I was 15 stone when I started cutting 3 months ago.Don't ever wanna be over 12% again.Thanks for all the comments,appreciate it.


any particular diet or type of training?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Have a glance through here. You might be surprised

http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/body-fat-reality-think-you-know-yours.11622/

@ConP has a very good idea of bf levels as he always get a proper scan done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still training the same.Split body parts 5 times a week in the 4 sets of 8-12 range,no cardio.Diet has just been a constant deficit with a carb refeed once or twice a week,protein and fat high.In the two years I've been training I have always weighed my food/counted calories religiously.When I first started training I was 11 stone and fatter than I am now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

m575 said:


> Have a glance through here. You might be surprised
> 
> http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/body-fat-reality-think-you-know-yours.11622/
> 
> @ConP has a very good idea of bf levels as he always get a proper scan done


I always overestimate my body fat.I have seen some ppl on the web saying they're like 7% and they're more like 16 lol


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Still training the same.Split body parts 5 times a week in the 4 sets of 8-12 range,no cardio.Diet has just been a constant deficit with a carb refeed once or twice a week,protein and fat high.In the two years I've been training I have always weighed my food/counted calories religiously.When I first started training I was 11 stone and fatter than I am now lol


thanx... you've inspired me, not trained that long myself, after quitting the smokes my metabolism just slowed right down, have a hard job keeping bf down:thumbup1:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Strong base. Time to lean bulk matey!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> thanx... you've inspired me, not trained that long myself, after quitting the smokes my metabolism just slowed right down, have a hard job keeping bf down:thumbup1:


It's just about discipline,not gonna lie it's hard sometimes.Especially when my mrs is sat eating chocolate and other sh*t and I'm eating veggies and tuna(again)lol.I'm 36 and there's young lads at my gym who've been lifting longer than me and they look the same as when they started.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Strong base. Time to lean bulk matey!


That's the one mate


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say 12%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Damn lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

10-11%


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking good dude I'd say defiantly around or under 10 I've had my bf % done about 2 years ago and was really similar shape you but your defiantly leaner I was at 11%


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm no lower than 11% in my avi


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

My guess would be 10%-12%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks lads.I'm debating whether to carry on cutting for a couple of weeks or to start lean bulking now


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BULK


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do a slow lean bulk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> BULK


Believe me I want to but have got a fatty chest(or maybe gyno) which is bugging me and as I've leaned out it's lessened.Just wanna get rid of it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Believe me I want to but have got a fatty chest(or maybe gyno) which is bugging me and as I've leaned out it's lessened.Just wanna get rid of it


Sounds like you are worried about bulking?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lol think you've probably nailed it.Been cutting for 3 months and even though I want to put some proper size on I don't want to get too fat now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> lol think you've probably nailed it.Been cutting for 3 months and even though I want to put some proper size on I don't want to get too fat now


If you do a clean slow bulk you can monitor the bf increase if any. Otherwise you will never put on size. It is a mental battle as much as a bodily battle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's hard work being natty lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It's hard work being natty lol


Tell me about it mate LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right f**k it time to get some size on then.I blow up and lose fat quite quick so I'll just carry on eating clean with about 200-300 surplus and monitor my body fat . Cheers Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Right f**k it time to get some size on then.I blow up and lose fat quite quick so I'll just carry on eating clean with about 200-300 surplus and monitor my body fat . Cheers Andy


Just monitor yourself in the mirror and accept that your body image will change as your diet does. Here to help if i can @FelonE


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

brilliant!! you've done so well! be happy, its so easy to keep wanting more! to get that body shape in your timeframe is just brilliant. IMO, you should start your bulk. you may hit as stage where the body may not want to get rid of the last stubborn fat, but, gaining some body mass may help in that dept. if you want to gain some body mass, check out stronglifts 5x5. i was on it for 15 months and its just brilliant. even if you do it for 3 months, you'd gain something.


----------

